# Windows Deployment Services will not start!!



## macboy97 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have a Windows Server 2003 with an Windows XP client computer. I am trying to make a WDS service start by right-clicking my server and going to All Tasks and clicking on Start but it says "The system cannot find the file specified". So I went to the Event Viewer and looked for more details:

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 19/03/2009
Time: 8:55:25 PM
User: N/A
Computer: tyler-win2003
Description: The Trivial FTP Daemon service failed to start due to the following error:
The system cannot find the file specified.

That is all the details I got from it, so if anyone comes across a solution, happily post in this thread. Thanks

macboy97

Just found that it is missing the tftpd.exe. Does anyone know where I can get that file?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

have you completed the requirements for WDS? 
You need the following.
Active Directory Services
DHCP
DNS
NTFS Partition
Domain/Local Admin account
Did you install the Service first with any errors from add/remove programs> add/remove windows components

Did you upgrade from windows 2000 coz tftpd is a 2000 based remote install service

the file can be found in dll cache in system32 folder


----------

